

Ask HN: `Ask HN: Who's Hiring` posts dead? - bfung

There used to be monthly Who&#x27;s Hiring submissions - have we lost them to internet snarkiness?
======
agentzebra
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310234)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310240)

~~~
bfung
thx!

------
benologist
They happen on the first of the month.

~~~
bfung
Yep, I'm well aware. I found my job through it and I have references hired
through it as well. I just haven't seen them anymore -> maybe bumped off the
front page too quickly?

